# Concerns Preparing for the application Process



## sinistersuperspy (9 Apr 2006)

i put this (by mistake) in the recruiting process forum, and was told i could ask here, so here goes:


So I've got almost all of my paperwork in order and am now just giving my self some time to prep for the tests.
My situation - I'm a 30 yr old male, ex smoker, who is starting all over again with an application to the armed forces. Aptitude tests have never been an issue for me, and i had to have a medical and tb test for my current job (caretaker) which were no issue, though im not sure how much more rigorous the army medical will be. My concern is how i am viewing my prep for the phys test. Is a month enough time to get my body to a point where i can comfortably pass the step and pushup situp test? grip test im not too worried over, but im 5'10, 230 lbs, and trying very hard to shed.

Any advice or input would be great, i don't want to be caught unawares, this move is an important one for me and my family.

thanx all


----------



## Michael OLeary (9 Apr 2006)

sinistersuperspy,

The reponse to your original post was not telling you to repost in this forum, it was telling you to look here for the answers to your questions.


----------

